# Office 365 >  >  Office Configuration Analyzer Tool (OffCAT)

## a0nghus

We're an Office 365 subscriber and I've been using the OffCAT tool to check for Office 2010 hotfixes. Now with the advent of Office 2013 and "click-to-run", I'm wondering do I still need to use OffCAT to check for available hotfixes? Or will those always be included in the latest releases as they're made available on the "Content Delivery Network" source?

----------

